# Ruger 3 years old. WGWL male.



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger is now 3 years old. I know he has some faults and thats ok. He is an awesome dog in so many other ways. This stack is not perfect but the closest I have been able to get with him.








a couple of fronts;









My female, Maci photo bombed this one. I couldn't get Ruger to look at me but she jumped in and told me to take a picture of her...









A one from the top;









Going for a walk;


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

No professional critique here ... just that your dogs are beautiful!:wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

nice looking dogs! congrats!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

agree with above, I can't critique but do know a looker when I see one(or two)! Gorgeous


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words! I'll post a stack of my girl Maci when she gets out of her gangly stage.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful dogs you have there.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is very masculine and I can find little fault with him. Slightly flat withers and short upper arm, both being a problem in the breed as a whole (European lines). He is very balanced, excellent color and pigment.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice, balanced appearing male. I'd take him for sure! :wub:


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Rather gorgeous boy if you ask me! Love his head.


----------

